# forward lean? (bindings)



## Sweet2114 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello, Can I get some advice and general information on forward lean? I currently have my highbacks resting against the natural angle of my boots. What will be the result of reducing that angle or straightening it out? What type of riding is typically associated with the degrees, or is it personal preference? Thanks!


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

The more forward lean, the more directly your board will respond. I'd say, place is at much forward as possible, 'till the point it gets annoying and you don't like it any more, then place it a minimum back and that's the point you want to be.

Unless you're buttering and jibbing all the time, then you have more freedom and your board will be more forgiving when your highback is more straight up and back...


----------



## nars1l (Jan 25, 2011)

If I may hijack this thread for a related question..

I find that all angling my highbacks does is prevent the heel of my boot from being able to sit all the way back in the bindings, which results in my toe hanging off the front of said bindings.

Are my boots just too hard to be able to flex? Is there some way they should be fitting in to my bindings that I'm lacking the common sense to figure out?


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Forward lean makes the heel edge of your board respond much faster and it is less likely for your board to slip out from underneath you on ice, but it's harder to balance on boxes and rails, tires you out faster and hurts your calf muscles. So, if you're charging or it's icy, dial it in, if you're cruising or just jibbing, zero it out. If you're a beginner it helps to have your front binding with more lean then your back to encourage you to keep your weight on your front foot. Just do what feels right.

@Nars try flexing your ankle more when strapping in, shoving your heel into the heelcup further and do your ankle strap tighter. Is your boot built with any forward lean?

Binding tech dork out.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

As Inky said, I use more forward lean for carving on hard pack and a more relaxed lean for park riding and general silliness. 
I bought my first freestyle board this year but my boots and bindings are still from my more aggressive carving days (very stiff). With the softer board, I can't get too aggressive with my heelside carves unless I lock in a strong forward lean, but that causes me quite a bit of pain in my front calf after a few hours of riding. It's a matter of trade-offs I guess.

@Inky - will try more lean on my front binding next time, interesting theory!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Adding something for the novice/new riders here...

Make sure your highbacks are parallel with the heelside of your board, if you try rockin some serious forward lean it's not gonna be so comfy if you're riding with any kind of angle to your stance.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I feel like I'm doing something wrong because when I have my forward lean on it seems like I can hold presses a helluva lot better.? :dunno:


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

maybe it's correcting some mistake you otherwise make by forcing you to bend your knees more?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

You could be right, that would make sense.. I really really hate how tired I get with the forward lean though.


----------

